# Originals Cheating???



## CaraAmericana (Jan 10, 2008)

deleted

Changed my stance and understanding on this. Thanks to Sparkling Waves!

I think I need anger mgmt =)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 10, 2008)

You get 100 points per vote.  And if you're voting...will you vote for me?  I'm trying to catch up to that chicky with almost 80,000 points!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You get 100 points per vote. And if you're voting...will you vote for me? I'm trying to catch up to that chicky with almost 80,000 points!!_

 









I take the 100 per vote into consideration, she still got about 900 votes over night


----------



## DaisyPie (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm lost! Can someone point me in the direction of whichever thread you're talking about?
(This is what I get for not reading Specktra for a couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - confused!)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_I'm lost! Can someone point me in the direction of whichever thread you're talking about?
(This is what I get for not reading Specktra for a couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - confused!)_

 
M·A·C Cosmetics Original


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_








I take the 100 per vote into consideration, she still got about 900 votes over night_

 
OK, well that's crap then...who the hell did she sidle up to in order to get all those votes...unless she did a post on livejournal or her blog or something.  I noticed today that a couple of those people have doubled their votes overnight from like 10,000 points to 20,000+!  How the heck is this supposed to be "fair"?  I'm almost wondering if they and a few friends didn't go and set up dummy e-mails and MAC accounts to do contests like this.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 10, 2008)

I do believe that that close to all are playing fairly, it just boggles my mind the huge jump some have.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_I do believe that that close to all are playing fairly, it just boggles my mind the huge jump some have._

 
Same here, it just makes me wonder how they're doing it...


----------



## DaisyPie (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_M·A·C Cosmetics Original_

 
Thanks


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 11, 2008)

I recognized one of those people with a lot of votes.  They are online on several sites.   I think may have worked for M.A.C. in the past or are currently working for them.  I have seen them in the past with a M.A.C. artist info. on them before online.  So, there are a lot of people that may recognize them as customers and from online.  

I don't really know what is going on with voters choices, but I bet M.A.C. will be fair about choosing the winner.

BTW - I am not participating in anyway with this contest.   This is the first time that I saw the site for the contest.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 11, 2008)

I know MAC will be fair on their end. And you bring up a good point, that they could be MAC artist, but are they allowed to participate?


----------



## lazytolove (Jan 11, 2008)

wow i saw lot of beautiful girls. I wish i can be photogenic like them. It's uncool because some people is using fake photos. =]


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_I know MAC will be fair on their end. And you bring up a good point, that they could be MAC artist, but are they allowed to participate?_

 
I have no idea, but I do recognize one of them with a lot of votes as a professional makeup artist.

I will edit that.  They have claimed to be one online. ???


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 11, 2008)

It doesn't seem fair for a MAC artist to be able to participate. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 11, 2008)

ok,..........  end rant


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 11, 2008)

Okay what pisses me off, I logged in yesterday to vote (as I had another Specktra-ite to vote for!) and once I logged in it said I had to wait, only one vote per day. I was like WTF I'm pretty sure I hadn't, so whatever, I decided to wait til today. AGAIN SAME THING! Its not letting me vote again!!! I'm pissed!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Okay what pisses me off, I logged in yesterday to vote (as I had another Specktra-ite to vote for!) and once I logged in it said I had to wait, only one vote per day. I was like WTF I'm pretty sure I hadn't, so whatever, I decided to wait til today. AGAIN SAME THING! Its not letting me vote again!!! I'm pissed!_

 
It happened to me too.  So I tried it from a different computer and it worked, I have no idea why...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_It doesn't seem fair for a MAC artist to be able to participate. Maybe I'm wrong though._

 

I read the rules.  The person I recognized must not work for M.A.C. They wouldn't be eligible to participate.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah I thought I recognized someone too who says they work for MAC *shrug*


----------



## redambition (Jan 11, 2008)

ah, the good old web vote contest. I know a girl who got into the final for one of these sorts of things - she got everyone she knew (and people she didn't) to vote for her by relentlessly pestering them to do so, some people created multiple accounts on the site to vote for her (of their own volition), and so on.

yes, it's easy to dodgy up your votes, but it's also easy for the website owner to see if all the hits are coming from unique visitors. The comp I just described said they checked the votes... so i'm assuming they at least checked a few things!

I wanted to vote in this one and can't because I'm not a US resident! my local MAC login doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry girls!


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 11, 2008)

i like girl with teal & lime eyeshadow - does she post here?
the guy with the yellow eyeshadow, his face is so unfortunate. & i don't like people who claim to be 'fabulous'.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 11, 2008)

alot of people on myspace have been posting things to vote for them


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 11, 2008)

Plus, I'm sure they entered right when the contest opened, so they've been garnering votes for much longer than others have.  Still it boggles my mind how many votes these people have and how many they're getting per day.  Man, now is the time I wish I were online more so more people would vote for me!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 11, 2008)

Purrty--which one are you--can you direct link us? I'll circulate my votes!

Honestly, the idea sounds great but its just a popularity contest. Not to mention how I seem to have some issues voting....oh well I'm not entering (couldn't anyways since I'm Cdn) but I've been able to vote for a couple Spectra-ites!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 11, 2008)

I reallly don't think it is that big of deal that some pick up huge amounts of votes overnight.  Lots of people have graveyard shifts and are up all night, so it's reasonable to expect a lot of votes overnight.  

Sure, some may be getting more than others, but you know...if they want to rally their friends to vote for them and their friends choose to do so that's their prerogative.  I don't really think that's cheating. 

Someone made a good point that a lot of these folks post on makeup sites, so the members may recognize them and vote.  

I have noticed a good amount of Specktra members in the contest and have been spreading my daily vote around.   







Props to the members who posted!  Looking good!


----------



## Weasel (Jan 11, 2008)

i think there's probably something like that going on with a few of the girls on there

some of the makeup in the top 10 isn't really fantastic
so glad to see lauren in the top 10! (queen of blending)


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 11, 2008)

ditto jen! i've noticed a bunch of *awesome* specktra and lj members and have been giving them my daily vote too


----------



## Marielle001 (Jan 11, 2008)

I find of most of the entries incredibly uninteresting...


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marielle001* 

 
_I find of most of the entries incredibly uninteresting..._

 
I agree...and wtf is up with the person with the most votes not even wearing any makeup?! Confusing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_I agree...and wtf is up with the person with the most votes not even wearing any makeup?! Confusing._

 
It is hard to tell if she is, considering that it is black and white.  Just consider this though...a natural look is just as much a look as a wild, crazy, vivid look.  Just a thought.  If you are truly and "Original" you do what feels right to you.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it would have been smart to have a deadline for entries, and start voting the same day for everyone.


----------



## priss (Jan 12, 2008)

according to macpro,
you *can *be a makeup artist and enter.  you *cannot* be a mac employee and enter.


----------



## Honey2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_I agree...and wtf is up with the person with the most votes not even wearing any makeup?! Confusing._

 
That is really making me mad. It's a black and white photo with no make-up that I can see. GRRR 
* Quote:

  Contestants should be judges based on the following guidelines:
Contestant can be of any race, sex or age.
Contestants with an original fashion sense that embodies individual style both in their clothing and make up. Looking for distinctive, bold fashion figures that mirror MAC brand and philosophy — edgy, individualistic and distinct. 
Contestants who think outside the fashion box or not tied to current trends but to a style that sets them apart and is inspired by personal style. 
Contestants whose make up is not tied to current trends but creates a look based on their individual style and personality, making them "Originals".  
 
I don't see any of that from that photo.
*


----------



## priss (Jan 13, 2008)

while the girl with the most votes isnt my personal favorite i will conceed this:

  she is a darker skinned african american and it takes A LOT of makeup to show up on  black and white photos of darker skinned african americans. 

 it is possible that she has used undereye highlight in some type of matte formulation- her right cheek is clearly lighter than her left cheek. her brow has clearly been groomed.  if she has  neutral mattes on her face, and used chestnut liner (her statement does say its her favorite) with a matte lipstick; that explains why she looks like she has nothing on.

my complaint isnt how much or the lack of makeup anybody uses. im dont have a problem with her any more than i have a problem with folks who clearly used airbrush machines, are men (and didnt say so in the statement), etc. thats what mac is all about. thats what being an original is about.

i do have a huge problem with mac not giving a closing date for posting pictures and then letting the voting start.  that way every contestant would have the same shot at winning.  the way the current contest is being run- a person that uploaded on the jan 2 has a advantage over a person that didnt upload till midway thru or near the end.

i guess thats why mac is great at makeup and not our authority on statistics!!  everybody has to be good at something


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey2* 

 
_That is really making me mad. It's a black and white photo with no make-up that I can see. GRRR 
*

I don't see any of that from that photo.
*_

 
Ah, but if you think about it, she may have known that a majority of the contestants would have vivid, bright makeup on. By wearing natural makeup, she is an original in that group.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Ah, but if you think about it, she may have known that a majority of the contestants would have vivid, bright makeup on. By wearing natural makeup, she is an original in that group._

 
That's a cop-out. You're entering a MAC competition, you should at least be able to see the product in some respect. I wouldn't be such a hater if perhaps she decided to go with a color photograph, B&W photography deceives.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_That's a cop-out. You're entering a MAC competition, you should at least be able to see the product in some respect. I wouldn't be such a hater if perhaps she decided to go with a color photograph, B&W photography deceives._

 
Actually, it was just me being a smart ass, lol.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah, duely noted. The internets and its lack of notable inflection makes it hard to detect sometimes.


----------

